# mistä toi on otettu?



## Extra Virgin Olive Oil

On talk show they're seeing the picture of the guest as a young girl, and the host asks her "mistä toi on otettu" whereupon she answers "Meidän pihalta"

What does "Mistä toi on otettu" mean? Where has this brought up? (?)


----------



## MaijaPoppanen

Extra Virgin Olive Oil said:


> On talk show they're seeing the picture of the guest as a young girl, and the host asks her "mistä toi on otettu" whereupon she answers "Meidän pihalta"
> 
> What does "Mistä toi on otettu" mean? Where has this brought up? (?)


It means "Where that (the photo) has been taken?"


----------



## Grumpy Old Man

Extra Virgin Olive Oil said:


> On talk show they're seeing the picture of the guest as a young girl, and the host asks her "mistä toi on otettu" whereupon she answers "Meidän pihalta"
> 
> What does "Mistä toi on otettu" mean? Where has this brought up? (?)


_Mis*tä* toi on otettu?_ is actually incorrect. It should be: _Mi*ssä* toi / tuo on otettu?_ (Where was that photo/picture taken?)


----------



## pearho

Grumpy Old Man said:


> _Mis*tä* toi on otettu?_ is actually incorrect. It should be: _Mi*ssä* toi / tuo on otettu?_


Since the reply _meidän pih*alta*_ is in the same vein, I take it that this pattern is not uncommon in everyday speech. Is that correct?


----------



## pastilli

I'd say both are correct, but differently. _M__i*ssä*__toi on otettu? _includes idea 'where were you when this photo was taken', whereas _Mi*stä* toi on otettu?_ is more connected to the background of the photo, 'where is the location of this background of the photo where you are in'.

Then the answer _Meidän piha*sta *_would say that the object of the photo is our yard (A photo was taken of our yard). In common use it could be same as _Meidän piha*lta* _which includes idea 'I was standing on/at our yard when this photo was taken' (this photo was taken at our yard). It's even possible (although rather odd and rare in this case) to answer _Meidän piha*ssa*_. [But perfectly fine in this_: Otin kuvan hotelli*ssa*._]

The problem is that these could have various meanings even in the same context.

Compare with this case where the result is the same regarding the ending:
In common use, it's equally okay to get loan from the bank or at the bank: Sain lainaa panki*lta*. / Sain lainaa panki*sta*. Maybe even in the bank: _Sain lainaa panki*ssa*_.


----------

